# Bargains & Offers



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Thought it might be a good idea to have one thread where we can put all the bargains/offers people find for preparing for your LOs coming home.
- Furniture
- Car Seats
- Pushchairs
- Child Safety
- Consumables (Nappies, Food, etc)
- Toys
- etc

Remember to include an offer end date if known.

*50% off at Argos until 17th September*
To start it off Argos have a 50% off event on baby & child products
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/ArgosPromo3/includeName/baby-nursery-event.htm?tag=ar:search:toysffer:babyevent


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Good idea I will keep a look out for offers


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't forget to join all baby/toddler clubs with supermarkets boots etc get some great offers and double points etc


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

aaa is a MUMMY said:


> Don't forget to join all baby/toddler clubs with supermarkets boots etc get some great offers and double points etc


sulking with boots though. got a voucher for a free nappy bag, if you buy pampers new born nappies.

didnt want it anyway


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

They must have changed it as we got the bag and bubba was in size 4 nappies. Email them you never know you might get something better worth a try xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Katie - I got another voucher recently as my mum was going to get a spare bag for here. U just need to buy new baby or acti-fit to get the free bag. I bought a small pack for £5 approx and I use that brand lots anyway.

X


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

As da have a kiddie week, I picked up 6 tommie tipple bottles from £29 to £10


----------



## ariellamcbella (Apr 11, 2013)

katie c said:


> aaa is a MUMMY said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to join all baby/toddler clubs with supermarkets boots etc get some great offers and double points etc
> ...


Ask in store if they would consider a diff size - explain this is adoption - newborn nappies would never be the case and you dont feel you should be excluded on those grounds - they can only say yes or no right?


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

The website said you could buy active fit but the actual voucher says new born...

Sure they'd acoomodate the request but not a very positive first experience of parenting clubs tbh


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Just noticed on the Argos website that the tomy talking photo album is only £14.99 I think that's a bargain  

Thanks for the tips everyone xxxx


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Tesco advertising a baby event on TV tonight.


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

I've just ordered 4 boxes of Pampers Actifit nappies from the Home Bargains website for £7.99 a box, they're £15.00 a box in Tesco!

That'a about 11.6p a nappy instead of the 19p a nappy I found yesterday!

So...of you use them (I think they're the best nappies!) then grab a bargain.

Also on the same site they have a changing unit and a cot at a good price as well!

Oh...and some a decent baby monitor!

Happy shopping ladies...I know that we love shopping for LO's!


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

Didn't know you could order off their website! Wow. Might check ut out later!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm desperate to go out and buy everything! I better be patient and wait for approval eh? Lol x


----------



## baby0684 (May 20, 2012)

you will get a feeling from your sw. I bought a few bits, and got friends to save stuff too. Also you can be looking around for groups for relevant age, and financial planning (that's a biggie)


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Aldi has a baby/toddler/kid event on details on their website


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

*Mothercare *
Numerous offers including...
- 20% off Nursery Furniture
- up to 50% OFF Car Seats

Offers end 9th October
http://www.mothercare.com/

Also download the app on your smartphone (iPhone only at the moment) and get a '£10 off a £50 spend' voucher
http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-iPhone-App/iphone-app,default,pg.html


----------

